# Word of the Week 8 - 2015



## SENC (Feb 15, 2015)

This week's word is the reason I'm late posting today... I tend to move much more slowly in gelid conditions.

gelid - an adjective meaning extremely cold or icy cold. The derivative noun is gelidity.

There are also 2 bonus words today: abominate and execrate, both extreme synonyms for abhor, hate, detest.

Sample sentences:
I execrate gelid weather.
I abominate gelidity.
Therefore, I could never live in gelid septentrional regions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi. I am Joe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2015)

I abominate gelidity as well. These days I feel as though the weather person is full of excrement. My brass monkey agrees now that he is a gelding.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hi. I am Joe.



Hi joe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Hi joe.


I knew there would be at least one other simple minded person that could carry on a conversation with me without using all of those highly intellectual words. Thanks buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 15, 2015)

I went out to the shed and worked on some projects for a couple hours and came back to the house with gelid toes. @Kevin would never have made it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2015)

What do u think, does @SENC abominate simplicity, or simply execrate the idea that one would use simple words to get a point across regardless if it is gelid outside ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2015)

Who knows what he thinks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Feb 19, 2015)

I can really execrate the feeling and scent that happens when my canines defend their realm from a _Mephitis. _The gelid conditions caused their legs to gel and weaken during the bathing process- in addition to providing me with extremely gelid toes. The aforementioned creature was terminated with extreme execration.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

